# Need lease hunting club - near Albany



## groundhawg (Nov 1, 2008)

Moving to Albany end of November.  Any clubs or leases in the Dougherty, Lee or Worth county areas?

Even if nothing left for this year please share about the area and what/where I should be looking for the 2009-2010 season.  If you have or know of a good family club I would love to hear about it.

Thanks,

GH


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know if this helps, but Doerun WMA and Chickasawhatchee will be open in the late season.  Both are archery only.  I think doerun opens Nov 1st, and Chick opens up after christmas.

If you can't find somewhere this year, they could at least give you somewhere to go


----------



## jkoch (Nov 2, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Only I hour from Albany !!!!!

We have a lot of Deer and Hogs. We just need more hunters !!!!!!!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.

This year one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145" This deer ranks as the #3 taken in Stewart county.

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call for directions! And more information.

We will be showing the club 9/27--9/28

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------

